# scissor cut



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I just saw that thread about clipping their hair and I was wondering if someone here is willing to do a pictorial of scissor cutting?!?!

I've been looking at pictures here for the past 4 days and I just loooooooove those short cuts!!!
I'm slowly losing my fear of having mac on a shorter cut.

before his surgery we went to the groomers and he got a teddy bear cut, a little shorter than I asked before, but still not too short. 
I was so happy she didn't cut too much that Ididn't even noticed how uneven the cut was.
It really doesn't look bad and I don't think everyone can notice it... but I did.

I don'[t know if he moved too much (she said everytime he heard a car he woudl get so excited and wanted to look through the window) or if she cut too fast (he didn't stay there for 10 minutes - just cut)

so I was thinking... I should try!!! and I really wanted to try something a little shorter than it is now (I really cant keep up with the mats.) 
but I can't find online any tutorial of scissor cutting... and would really appreciate some pictures. I'm gonna try the library tomorrow... but I know this is the best place I can get some tips and advices.

thanks
xoxo


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well... i'm not good at explaining things..but i'll give it a go... i just stand massimo on my desk (and wisper sweet nothings into his ear LOL!!).. i kind of use the height of my fingers as a guide. i cut just above them... have you ever seen the way a hair dresser cuts...using the hair they just cut as a guide. i kind of do that as well, especially down the sides. anyway, i leave around the legs a little bit longer (cuz it actually looks more even that way







). 
the face is a whole different story. fisrt of all, i put his ears up on the top of his head with a scrunchi. he looks like a little samurai.







then i hold him by his beard to keep him still (he's good about it tho) and i kind of cut from the beard/mustache area up under his ears in a slightly rounded fashion. his bangs are a little tricky... i comb the hair on the top of his head forward and trim them as short as i can in front of his eyes with out his bangs looking funny. if the hair is still too long on the top of his head i comb it straight up in the air and try to cut it all as even as possible. then i trim his beard up.... then i bathe him and then see if he’s even... omg...i know this is no help....but at least i can say i tried.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie -- YOU do Massimo's cut!?!?!? OMG -- you just added one more thing to your AMAZING LIST! Wow -- I am so impressed.














Massimo's cut is awarding-winning. Do you know how many people say "Can I use Massimo's picture to take to my groomer?" --- including me!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

!!!!! HELP!!!
I would love to try and groom my lhasa /malt mix (we think).
Anyway after losing my little maltese to GME I never want to take my next one (I am in search of) to a groomer again.
Since knowing how GME is contracted is a mystery.
How hard is it to groom your own dog?
Ear hair pulling, anal expressions, toe triming and just not stabbing their eyes!
Can I do it?
Should I just do the trim and leave the rest up to the groomer?








I really don't want to expose my new dog to the grooming and vaccines that she would need, to be there. And wondering if all the other dogs have their's up to date. I really like my groomer that does Dayzie now though..?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie -- YOU do Massimo's cut!?!?!? OMG -- you just added one more thing to your AMAZING LIST! Wow -- I am so impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










wow thanks!








he's never been to a groomer. i've been too scared to leave him... i started grooming (combing) him the day i brought him home to get him used to it. he was so good. then one day i thought to myself... ok, he stands to still for me, i'm gonna try and give him a cut. i did...he was great...but i had NO idea what i was getting myself into. i didn't even have an idea what i wanted him to look like, so i just cut him one length...or so i tried!! LOL. (i have a pic here somewhere of his fist cut, i'll post it). i was embarrassed, it wasn't pretty...so i decided to let it grow back out... anyway, i came across the mimi & coco site and thought the cut was SO adorable!!! so...i decided i was going to give it a try, but give it a more masculine flair.... heh...i just left it a bit longer. i've posted the pic a million times and i bet people are getting sick of it.. (and it's in my siggy) but i'll add it to the post. his hair was LONG when i decided to do it too...
*my first attempt at cutting him...not so pretty*







:








*mimi & coco inspired*:








*what he looks like from further away*:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , Carrie I had no idea you do your own grooming







. I want to try so bad. I can't take the pressure anymore of being so nervous on grooming days. This was a great question to ask. I do want to use clippers though. I guess I can at least dream about it. I want to know how in the world you can cut the face without the lines showing. I guess it needs to be layered somehow. 

I wish someone do a video, that would be so cool


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> wow , Carrie I had no idea you do your own grooming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah!! I'd PAY to see a video!

I LOVE our groomer, she's the BEST! But .... I'd also love to have a try myself - well, I did try once & it wasn't pretty! Now Harley is older & better behaved, I'd really like to try again.... I can always take him back to Angela for her to fix if I totally stuff it up!! LOL - she would KILL me though! LOL!!

We are off to the groomer in a couple of hours actually, sorry though, I don't have a video camera (only my still camera & the memory isn't big enough for a long vid)- but I will ask Angela for some tips & take along my pen & paper & take still shots!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> well... i'm not good at explaining things..but i'll give it a go... i just stand massimo on my desk (and wisper sweet nothings into his ear LOL!!).. i kind of use the height of my fingers as a guide. i cut just above them... have you ever seen the way a hair dresser cuts...using the hair they just cut as a guide. i kind of do that as well, especially down the sides. anyway, i leave around the legs a little bit longer (cuz it actually looks more even that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie!! it's sooo funny that you were the first one to answer because when I wrote this topic I was thinking about you!! I remembered you said you groomed massimo yourself, I just didn't know if you used a scissor or a clipper. 
I LOOOOOVE Massimo's cut.... thank you so much for your expalnation. 
they only thing I kind of didn't understand was how you use the height of your finger as a guide you use your finger, or the hair you just cut??? 

from where, on the body, you start? Neck, or butt??
mac is not that good about staying still but we gonna start obedience classes in 2 weeks







... I hope I'll learn how to make him stay still a little longer, but I'm definitely gonna try. 
I think Massimo's first cut looks great!! I wish I can do sucha good job on the first cut as you did. 

and how do you trim close to his eyes??? do you use those little tiny trimmers or you use a scissor too.

I'm really thinking aobut just bringing Mac to the groomers in a very big emergency. today I was reading on a magazine (forgot which one) about the increasing number of dogs dying or getting really hurt at the groomers. very scary!!!
as I said... this last groomer we found is really nice. and because it's inside the school most dogs need to present there vaccine records... But, as I said, for an uneven cut, I'll do it myself!!!

thanks carrie!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might try going to Petsmart some time and watch as they cut a dog's
coat. Poodles are a good example of cutting the coat the same length on 
the legs all the way around.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

that's a really good idea, thanks!!!!!
I just got a pet clipper kit (although I want to scissor cut mac) I dont know... hihi
It came with a dvd so I bought it. I wasn't that expensive (39 dolares at target)
i thought maybe the video could also help me!!


----------

